# Grace USA Screwdriver Shaft Group Purchase?



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Ever since the Screwdriver Swap we recently finished, I've had several people ask where I got the bare drivers. We got them by doing a group purchase from Grace USA who makes some excellent drivers but doesn't typically offer them for sale un-handled. Unfortunately there just isn't anyone who offers much in the way of un-handled drivers. Lee Valley has some, but the selection is pretty sparse and they don't appear to be re-stocking the ones that are sold out.

So… I reached out to Dan Morrison (president of Grace USA) who we worked with during the swap and he's willing to make some shafts for a group purchase again. Hurray!  If you want to see the sizes and types they make take a look at their site.

So, I'm posting this thread to gauge the interest on the site to see if we have enough people willing to buy to proceed with setting up another purchase with Dan. Price will depend on volume and exactly what is included in the sets we're buying. For the swap, we bought PH1, PH2, PH3 and 6,8,10 Flat and IIRC, it was $14.00 per set + shipping. So the cost is extremely reasonable and they came with the steel ferrules.

If you're interested in purchasing drivers, post what types and sizes you would want. Also indicate whether you're just thinking about it or definitely willing to commit. I'll have to gather everyones $ before placing the order to ensure I don't get stuck holding the bag for a bunch of sets people decided not to pay for. But for now, let's just see what the sets will consist of and what actual cost is. Then we'll start getting commitments 

*UPDATE 6/27: COMPLETE PRICE LIST AND ORDERING INFORMATION IN POST #25 BELOW*

*UPDATE 7/5: INVOICES GOING OUT - SEE POST #77 FOR DETAILS*

*UPDATE 7/6: ORDERS ARE CLOSED - SORRY IF YOU MISSED THE BOAT BUT I DON'T WANT TO DELAY THE ORDER FOR EVERYONE ELSE WHO'S PAID UP AND ANXIOUSLY AWAITING ;-P*

*Orders Received From:*
Andy Ponder
jmartel
ShaneA
BulldogLouisiana
Combo Prof
DaveHuber
logroll
johnstoneb
7Footer
zwwizard
ki7hy
SuperCubber
Lazyman
Redoak49
Snowbeast
Ocelot
BigTreeBC
jbee
richimage
yvrdennis
WellExecuted
AUswimKC


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I would probably buy a set of the square shanks if they will do that.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I would probably buy a set of the square shanks if they will do that.
> 
> - jmartel


Yep, I'm hoping enough people want the square drives to get them in there too.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I doubt there will be enough interest, but would love to get a set of shanks for either the Pistolsmith set (HG-7) or Original Gun Care set (HG-8).


----------



## BigTreeBC (Jun 21, 2016)

I've been a long time lurker, but just registered to hopefully get in on the group buy as I've been searching for a quality shank set of drivers for ages.

I'd be interested in a set or two of the 6 offered for the swap to keep around the house/garage, but would really like a full set of their 6 piece slotted, (SD-6), 5 piece philips (SD-P5) 3 piece square recess (SR-3) and maybe the 6 piece micro (MS-6). But understand that that's probably a lot more then most are looking for, I also have this strange habit where everything has to be in matching sets.

Three slot, three square, three phillips would be a great in between and cover 95% of the screws I usually deal with.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Personally, for the quality of the product and the price, I'd go for the full sets of flat, phillips and square drives as well. I'd even pick up the pistol and gun care drivers in addition if there is enough interest.

It seems interests vary, so keep requests coming. When we get an idea of the # of people, I'll go back to Grace and see if we can make a couple of sets available instead of everyone getting the same drivers.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I would consider buying the complement of the swap screwdrivers. I.E. the other three flats and 2 philips.


----------



## zwwizard (Mar 30, 2008)

I would buy 1 or 2 sets, depending on what included in the sets.
Richard (Springfield ,Or)


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm interested in a full set of each of the slotted, phillips and square drives. It doesn't look like they have any torx or I'd take a set of those too.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

I would commit to two sets of these six that were in the swap.

PH1, PH2, PH3 and 6,8,10 Flat

But, even if Grace, or a majority, was to say no these and yes to another style I'm still in.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I would love to get at least one set used in the swap.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm down for a set of the square drivers. Might even grab an extra set of the swap drivers just to have down the road.


----------



## Snowbeast (Sep 26, 2014)

I would be interested in at least two sets of the swap group. I missed out on the swap and was wondering how to go about getting a set or two of the bare shafts.

Thanx, Ken.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay, I've been e-mailing with Dan and it looks like we may be able to order individual shafts instead of all purchasing the same set of the same shafts. Which is awesome! Only caveat is that we have order a minimum of 10 pieces of each shaft in order for it to be worthwhile for them to do a run.

I'm waiting for Dan to send me a list of all the shafts that will be available to us and a price list. I'll update with all the information when I hear back from him.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking forward to hearing about this too.


----------



## AgentTwitch (Oct 29, 2008)

I would be interested in 1-2 sets of square drive. Thanks for looking into this Kenny!


----------



## whsewardiv (Jun 11, 2015)

im in for 3 sets


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm definitely in for a set of phillips and regular drives and potentially square drives depending on cost.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I'm in for three sets (maybe more, I want to see if the wife wants me to make more for gifts) of the original offer but will possibly do more when the price sheet hits for the other items. This will take care of a couple of Xmas gifts for me.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Instead of one st, I would like three of them.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Still waiting to hear back from Dan. They have a ton of different drivers and I asked him to make as many as possible available so I'm sure it'll take him a few days to sort out prices for all of them. Hopefully next week we can start taking orders!


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Thanks Ken!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I would take a set as well!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I would be interested in a set used in the swap. Let us know the price. Thanks.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Ken, waiting to see what will be available and the costs. Appreciate the PM.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay all, I got the price list from Dan this morning! To make it easiest for me to track, send me a PM of the ORDER CODE and QUANTITY for each driver you want. The way we'll do it is once I have everyone's order and we've made sure we have the minimum quantity for everything we're ordering, I'll PM everyone their total including shipping (should be about $7 shipping as long as you don't order more than will fit in a flat-rate envelope) and paypal fees and my paypal e-mail address. You can then send me your payment via paypal and once I get everyone's $, I'll place the order and Grace will ship me all of the drivers. I'll then sort them all out and ship them to everyone. Let me know if you have any questions. I'd like to try to have everyone's orders by Friday so I can compile the order, check for quantities and get payment information sent out this weekend so we can place the order early next week. Price list is below. You can check their website to see all the different drivers.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

To confirm that I received your order, check the OP. I'll update daily with names of everyone whose order I have gotten rather than replying to PMs from everyone. If you don't see your name in the list within a day or 2 of sending me your order, let me know!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Can you remind us as to what drivers were in the original swap. Was it ph 1 2,3 and slotted 4,6 8?


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

ph1,2,3 and slotted 6,8,10 were in the swap. I went back and checked through the swap thread.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks. P.M. sent

Also if anyone is thinking of doing so. It would not be a good idea for us to buy these drivers for re-sale.
Unless we hear expressly from Grace tools that is o.k. to do so.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> ph1,2,3 and slotted 6,8,10 were in the swap. I went back and checked through the swap thread.
> 
> - jmartel


Yep.



> Thanks. P.M. sent
> 
> Also if anyone is thinking of doing so. It would not be a good idea for us to buy these drivers for re-sale.
> Unless we hear expressly from Grace tools that is o.k. to do so.
> ...


Great point! If I see any really large orders from one person I'll be sure to question them about it. Not saying you can't handle them and re-sale them, just saying we need to clear it with Grace if you intend to do so since they're selling to us so cheap. So if that's anyone's intent, let me know ASAP so I can ask Dan what their position on it is.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I am going to order some but wonder where people got the ferrules. I see some at Lee Valley but are there others.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

In the swap they provided us with the correct ferrule for each shank. I am unsure if that will be happening this time.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

> I am going to order some but wonder where people got the ferrules. I see some at Lee Valley but are there others.
> 
> - Redoak49


I used copper tubing for ferrules.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I used copper tubing end caps for ferrules, but then I live in "copper country" and felt obligated to do so.
That and they look great when joined to ash.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a feeling I will regret it if I don't order at least one of each!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> In the swap they provided us with the correct ferrule for each shank. I am unsure if that will be happening this time.
> 
> - ToddJB


I did ask Dan to include ferrules with the shafts. I'll verify that he included them in the prices he gave me.

Aluminum/brass/steel tube works well as do copper plumbing fittings and pipe. Personally, I like the steel bushings/spacers in the drawers at Lowes. They're a bit pricey (around $1 apiece) but they're hefty and well polished.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

This is fantastic Ken. Thanks for taking this on. Now I just have to figure how crazy to go with this. I want them all but will have to restrain myself.


----------



## logroll (Jun 27, 2016)

Been looking for screwdriver shafts forever.

Phillips 0,1,2,3
Slotted 2,4,6,8
Square 0,1,2
Star/Torx 5,6,7,8,9,10,15,20,25,27,30

Thanks
Clarke


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I am going to order some but wonder where people got the ferrules. I see some at Lee Valley but are there others.
> 
> - Redoak49





> In the swap they provided us with the correct ferrule for each shank. I am unsure if that will be happening this time.
> 
> - ToddJB


I double-checked with Dan this morning and the shafts will come with ferrules.


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't know about drivers, but would love to work on a good set. If I were to want to pick some up for my young kids (1, 3, 5) too, what would be a good size?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I don t know about drivers, but would love to work on a good set. If I were to want to pick some up for my young kids (1, 3, 5) too, what would be a good size?
> 
> - WellExecuted


The sets that we bought previously will cover most common screws. That's 1,2, &3 phillips and 6,8, &10 slotted. The larger sizes are usually found on machines and automobiles and the smaller sizes would be found on small hardware like hinges and latches on boxes and on electronics.

FWIW, most common phillips heads are #2 so I like to keep 2 of that size in my "user" set.

The great thing about making your own handles is that you can size them to fit the users hand and you can make the shaft extend out of the handle as much or as little as you want.


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

Also, I'm not a wood turner, so I'm hoping I could still make good handles either with octagon stake techniques or something.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I don't turn either and am finishing up three sets with hexagonal handles that were not that difficult to make. BigRedKnothead also has a project out there where he made some without a lathe


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

There were also several sets, like these that Combo Prof made me, in the recent Screwdriver swap that were done without a lathe. Turning is definitely not a requirement to make nice handles.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the shout out. I was tempted to write up a blog on how I did with out a lathe, but now I have a lathe, so I lost interest.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Does anybody know what standard screwdriver sizes work for standard Stanley plane screws?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Does anybody know what standard screwdriver sizes work for standard Stanley plane screws?
> 
> - Ocelot


IIRC, #8 and #10 fit all of the Stanley screws with the exception of the cap iron screw. There is no standard size that fits those as far as I know. Most people grind their own or, I believe, Lee Valley sells a driver specifically for the cap iron screws. You may need a larger size (#12) for the knob and tote screws but I can't remember right now.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay, great response so far! But we have a lot of drivers that a few have ordered but we don't have minimum quantities for. The tables below show our order quantities for the drivers. If there is a zero in the "Still Need" column, we have more than 10 for those and are good to go. For the red cells, the number is how many we still need to order to meet the 10 piece minimum. If there is a ten in the cell, no one has ordered that driver. So if you're on the fence for some of the ones we're close on, I'm sure someone will sure appreciate it if you add another driver or 2 to your order! I think I'll continue to take orders through Monday and then I'll start sending out "invoices". If you ordered something that we don't make it to minimum quantity on, I'll contact you to see how you want to revise your order. Thanks to all for ordering and making this a successful purchase with Grace!


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I'll take an extra SR0 & SR1 if that is needed to make the order.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I ll take an extra SR0 & SR1 if that is needed to make the order.
> 
> - Lazyman


Awesome and thanks! I'll put you down for those and if we get 10 without you adding them, I'll take them off your order.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

OK. In addition to my PM's order, I'll order 1 each of SR0, SR1, SR2.

That should push the SR's over the top.

I'll also order 2 each of T25 and T30.

That should put those within striking distance if a few people might order a few Torx.

Yikes. I'm running up a bill here!

-Paul


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> OK. In addition to my PM s order, I ll order 1 each of SR0, SR1, SR2.
> 
> That should push the SR s over the top.
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, I've got you down.

That gets us 10 pcs of SR0 and SR1.

Updated quantities:


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

We use 5/64 frequently at work, but I just can't imagine getting much satisfaction out of making such a small handle. I suppose I could order some exotic pen blanks…


----------



## BigTreeBC (Jun 21, 2016)

Hey,

Tried to send an order in a message, but as I only signed up this week to reply to this thread, I don't yet have 5 posts so can't send messages yet.

I'd like 2 each of the following: all 5 of the Phillips offering, all 7 of the slotted offerings, all 3 of the square offerings, all 11 of the Torx offerings, all 3 of the micro philips offerings, all 3 of the micro slot offerings. So two full sets of the non gun smith drivers, one for myself, and my father wanted one for himself as well.

I'd like two additional PH1, 2 and 3, SW 6, 8 and 10, and SR0, 1, 2 just to have an extra set of the popular sized I use kicking around the house.

That should be 82 shafts?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Hey,
> 
> Tried to send an order in a message, but as I only signed up this week to reply to this thread, I don t yet have 5 posts so can t send messages yet.
> 
> ...


I have you down for 82 shafts. Once you get your 5 posts, please PM me your order as well so I have a record of it with everyone else's. And welcome to LumberJocks!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> We use 5/64 frequently at work, but I just can t imagine getting much satisfaction out of making such a small handle. I suppose I could order some exotic pen blanks…
> 
> - Ocelot


I'm kind of in the same boat. I have a set of micro drivers that I really like the handles on so don't really need any but if we just needed 1 more to meet qty in order to push it over, I'd probably order a set to play around. As it stands now though, we won't be getting enough orders for those to get them anyway.


----------



## jbee (Jun 30, 2016)

HokieKen,

Just like BigTreeBC, I joined LJ today to order some shafts.

I am also new to woodworking, so this should be interesting.

Phillips - PH0 , PH1, PH2, PH3 (2 sets) (8 shafts)

Slotted Wood - SW2, SW4, SW6, SW8, SW10 (2 sets) (10 shafts)

Star/Torx - T15, T20, T25, T30 (1 set) (4 shafts)

Total of 22 shafts

I'll work on posts this weekend so I can PM you soon.

Thx


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> HokieKen,
> 
> Just like BigTreeBC, I joined LJ today to order some shafts.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site jbee. I'll add your order. Just PM it to me when you're able so I can access it easily.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

I like using ash for tool handles and indeed made ash handles for the Screwdriver Swap that Kenny received. Drove by Sears today and saw some pallets. Inspection revealed that they were mostly ash, but also included Oak, birch and mahogany. I grabbed a few and I am once again up to my ass in ash.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Mahogany pallets?! Nice score Don!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

We're close on PH4 and T10 if anyone's thinking they might need those!


----------



## jbee (Jun 30, 2016)

Okay-

I'll add

Phillips - PH4 (2)

Star/Torx - T10 (1)

So those just need one more.

~jbee


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Ash. Hmmm. I was going with Cherry, since I have tons (literally) of it But I do have a couple of garden hoes with ash handles that have been left in the weather - which I was thinking of re-handling. I'm sure I could still get enough good wood out of the old handles to make screwdrivers. Just thinking "aloud".


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Okay-
> 
> I ll add
> 
> ...


Got it. Thanks jbee!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

> Mahogany pallets?! Nice score Don!
> 
> - HokieKen


I was told it was mahogony, and it sort of looks like it. 
But I don't see how it is possible we in Michigan have the wrong climate.

Pallets are not entirely "Mahogony" just a stick here and there.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

T10 is sooooooo close! If we can get SW12 and SW14, almost everyone will get the drivers they wanted.


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Add one SW12 and one SW14 to mine please.

Thanks,


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Got it Andy. Thanks!


----------



## yvrdennis (Jun 14, 2015)

You can add one SW 12 and 14 to my order.

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Got it Dennis. Thanks!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

OK. Add one each of SW12 and SW14 to mine too.

That should put SW12 over the top and leave SW14 one short.

(and put me into 80 bucks worth of screwdrivers with no handles. LOL)

-Paul


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

Add me to SW12 and SW14. Throw in T10 T15 T20 and T25 as well.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Got you down Ocelot and Bulldog. That puts us at quantity for all Phillips, Flats and Square drivers! We're also there for T10, T15, T20, T25 and T30. Doesn't look like we're going to get there with any of the others. Sorry about that for you guys that ordered something we didn't make quantity on.

I'm still going to take orders through Monday. If you ordered something we didn't get to 10 pieces on, I'll just drop those drivers from your order. Let me know if you want me to do anything different on your order.


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

I will do two sets of the swap kit, and PH 0,1,2,3


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I will do two sets of the swap kit, and PH 0,1,2,3
> 
> - WellExecuted


The swap set included PH 1,2,3 and SW 6,8,10. So you want a total if 3 PH 1,2,3, correct? Please PM me your order so I have it with the rest. I'll make sure I've got you down in the meantime.


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

Pm sent!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay, I think I have everyone's order. I'll be sending out invoices today and tomorrow so everyone can PayPal me their $ and I can get the order placed. Please send it ASAP because I won't be ordering until I have all the money so I don't get stuck with a bunch of drivers I don't need that people decided not to pay for ;-P

The following drivers are the ones we made quantity on and the ones that we'll be ordering:
Phillips Head: PH0, PH1, PH2, PH3, PH4
Flat Head: SW2, SW4, SW6, SW8, SW10, SW12, SW14
Square Recess: SR0, SR1, SR2
Star/Torx: T10, T15, T20, T25, T30

*If you requested any drivers that aren't listed above, we didn't reach minimum quantity and can't order them. I will remove them from your order and leave the rest of your order as it is. If you wish to revise your order in any other way, please PM me ASAP.*

The "invoice" I send you will have a summary of the drivers you ordered as well as your total cost + shipping cost. It will also have my PayPal e-mail address. PLEASE DO NOT POST MY E-MAIL ADDRESS IN THIS THREAD to avoid troll-bots :-/

For shipping, I think everyone's order will fit in a flat-rate envelope so it'll be $7 for shipping in the US. For those who ordered a large quantity of shafts that may not fit in a single flat-rate envelope, I'll add a few $ and will include anything more than the actual shipping cost in cash in your driver package. I'll also have to pay for Grace to ship the drivers to me so, I'll add $1 to everyone's order to cover that shipping. Yes, that means I won't be paying any shipping cost. No, I won't apologize for it 'cause I think I've earned it ;-P

Let me know if you have any questions or if I screwed your order up. I've tried to be diligent in keeping up with everything in PMs and in this thread but there's bound to be something I missed somewhere!

One final note about PayPal. I've decided not to add the paypal fee to invoices so you can send it via "friends and family" if you wish. If you use a credit card instead of a bank account or don't use "friends and family" they will charge a 3%+$.30 fee. Please make sure there is no fee or you pay the fee on your end. If I receive it and have to pay a fee, I'll reject the payment. If you get your money back, you'll know why.  Here are PayPal's fees for friends and family if you aren't familiar with it.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I forgot to add in the above post, please make sure you *put your LumberJocks username in the subject line* of your PayPal payment. It'll make it much easier to track who is paid and who isn't.

When you send your PayPal payment, shoot me a PM letting me know that it has been sent and* include your real name and the address you want me to ship your drivers to* in your PM. Thanks!


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

To late Ken. Paypal was sent.


----------



## richimage (Aug 30, 2013)

Payment sent… Happy Pseudo-Monday!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Payment and email sent. I hope. I have no problem with the .41.00 shipping, I too think you have earned at least that for time end energy.
Thank you.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Payment sent… Happy Pseudo-Monday!
> 
> - richimage


Got payment. Make sure you PM name and address or I'll just have to keep your money and your drivers! ;-)


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Well done all! Over half have paid up already! 9 more PayPal receipts to go and I'll send the order off to Dan so they can get them made for us.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Only 6 to go…

I'm getting money from a lot of people that aren't sending me an address. Y'all understand if I don't know where to ship your drivers, they become part of my tip, right?  Seriously though - send me an address if you've sent me money.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Paypal should oughta-magicly send the address, but I sent it separately anyway.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

5 more left. Awesome for everyone to be so prompt! I was anticipating having to pull teeth to get everyone's money in a timely fashion. But once again, LJs prove to be the cream of the crop!

Just to let y'all know, we are 23 people ordering 422 shafts for just shy of $1000!! That should make Grace happy and should be well worth their efforts. Thanks to all for making this a successful purchase. The response was much bigger than I would have imagined when I first posted this thread.

Now if I can just keep all the orders straight and avoid any shipping SNAFUs…


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

> 5 more left. Awesome for everyone to be so prompt! I was anticipating having to pull teeth to get everyone s money in a timely fashion. But once again, LJs prove to be the cream of the crop!
> 
> Just to let y all know, we are 23 people ordering 422 shafts for just shy of $1000!! That should make Grace happy and should be well worth their efforts. Thanks to all for making this a successful purchase. The response was much bigger than I would have imagined when I first posted this thread.
> 
> ...


Thank you for organizing all of this HokieKen.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Only 3 payments outstanding and I've heard from one of those that will be making payment this evening. Almost there!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Alright folks, only one payment left outstanding! And that's the person who contacted me earlier to let me know they would send payment this evening. So I should be able to send the order to Grace first thing tomorrow morning. I'll update tomorrow after the order is placed.


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

Have you any ballpark idea of turnaround time on this? Not sure if it's weeks or months to be planning for. Thanks again Ken!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

IIRC, it was about 2 weeks for the swap sets. We didn't get as many drivers or as many different styles that time though. So, definitely not months but if I had to guess I'd say around 3 weeks. I'll ask for a lead time when I place the order and post it here when I find out.


----------



## WellExecuted (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice! I discovered one of my friends in town is a wood turner (the things you never think to ask, right?) and he's going to teach me to use his lathe. One of the sets I ordered will be a gift to him to thank him for his time.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I edited the OP and won't be taking any more orders as of now. Sorry but it would likely set us back an extra day or 2 if I had to send out invoices and wait for payments and I don't think that would be fair to everyone who's already ordered and paid.

If you've PMed me and I know your payment is coming tonight (y'all know who you are), then you're still cool. I just want to have everyone's $ in my PayPal account by tomorrow am so I can send the order over first thing.

Thanks again to all for your participation!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Everybody's paid up! I'll send the order over to Dan at Grace in a few hours!


----------



## SuppressiveFire (Jul 27, 2015)

Dang I missed the boat! I just seen this! I will keep my eyes peeled for another one!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

SuppressiveFire, I've got a second set of the swap set (PH1,PH2,PH3,SW6,SW8,SW10) that I'd be willing to sell. Doesn't have any of the other drivers other than what I listed, but that's the most used drivers typically. Still in the bags that they sent them in.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay, order is placed and acknowledged. Dan said that he'll let me know sometime next week when they'll be able to ship.


----------



## SuppressiveFire (Jul 27, 2015)

Jmartel…..pm inbound


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay, first SNAFU  Shipping from Grace to me ended up being $40 and I collected $22 thinking that would be enough. So anyone feeling generous is welcome to throw me another $ or 2 so I don't have to eat the extra. Not a requirement, everyone paid what was requested and that's much appreciated. But any extra is also appreciated. A couple of you sent a little extra the first time as a "thank you" so you guys disregard this plea!

On the plus side, Grace should be shipping the drivers to me late next week  Hopefully, I'll get them in time to sort them and ship them out to y'all the following week.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Sent the remainder to cover the total shipping. Thanks again Kenny


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Very generous. Beat me to it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

He said others sent a little extra…that's something I would normally do without thinking….maybe I thought too much because I didn't. Kind of disappointed in myself for not thinking about that so I figured I could help everyone out and just get it handled.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

When I get on my computer I will send some extra to try to cover all the effort that has been made.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Just saw the update. Was going to shoot some more $$ your way but looks like ki7hy covered it. Much appreciated sir!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

You guys rock! Have gotten several contributions and 2 who sent the whole amount! I appreciate the contributions and the tips from you all. I definitely didn't intend to make any $ on this whole deal but now the shippings covered and y'all covered a big portion of my drivers. So thanks! Goes to show that the reason this site is so useful and enjoyable is because the people who use it are just plain good folks!!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Just a quick update for everyone. The drivers shipped today and are on the way to me. I should have them no later than Wednesday, hopefully sooner.

I will get as many shipped out next week as I can but I'll be on vacation 7/23-7/30. If I can't get them all out before I leave, I'd rather not have to take them with me to sort and package and ship. So, if you aren't in a hurry and don't mind me waiting until the first week in August to ship yours out, please PM and let me know. Thanks!


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

No big rush on mine. Thanks


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in no hurry. Enjoy your vacation.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

If you get them to me before than great, if not, no biggie at all.

Thanks again for your work on this.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks for all the replys. I will do all I can to get everyone's out before I leave but for some reason the UPS tracking isn't giving a delivery date so I'm not sure when I'll get them. They have made it from Michigan to Pennsylvania though so hopefully Monday or Tuesday. I'll update when I recieve them.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

Sure was a great turn out on these. I too missed the boat. "He who hesitates is lost" but actually I was on vacation. Can you imagine if all these people who ordered shafts had also got in the screwdriver swap? You did good on this Ken.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm not in a big rush either. So I can wait if need be.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I thought about being in the swap but my turning skills are poor and I have never tried doing something like this. If I did something like this, I would want to make certain that what I had was reasonably good. Some of the pictures of the swap items were awesome.

Doing it now, I can work it out and even fail a couple times.

Thanks to HokieKen for doing this group purchase.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

So Ken when are you organizing the next screwdriver shank purchase? :-]


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> So Ken when are you organizing the next screwdriver shank purchase? :-]
> 
> - Combo Prof


Honestly, it was a TON of work and I haven't even got to the sorting and shipping yet! So, I'm not likely to organize another one anytime soon ;-). But, Dan at Grace said if we wanted to do it again just let him know and they'd be glad to work with us. So, if anyone wants to organize another group buy, just hollar at me and I'll be glad to put you in touch with Dan.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Well I could drive over there and pick up a shipment sometime as part of a trip I suppose.
They are a 6.5 hour drive from me. I could pass by them early August. But …. I think we are done this year.
Maybe next summer.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Well I could drive over there and pick up a shipment sometime as part of a trip I suppose.
> They are a 6.5 hour drive from me. I could pass by them early August. But …. I think we are done this year.
> Maybe next summer.
> 
> - Combo Prof


If you know you'll be by there, it may be worth it to organize it ahead of time. IIRC, they covered shipping for the swap drivers but they must have lost some $ 'cause they didn't offer to do so on this one. Can't really blame them given how cheap they're selling us the drivers and how much 400+ screwdrivers must weigh! If you were driving by anyway, it could save a good chunka change though.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Here's a riddle: What weighs 43 pounds and costs $1000?

....422 un-handled screwdrivers!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

#1


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

That's a lot of drivers.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Wow! Definitely glad I threw some extra $$....That looks like a lot of work. Thanks again for doing this.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I kinda forgot about the ferrules until I opened the box last night. That makes a total of 844 items to sort :-/ Thankfully, Grace segregated everything into its own bag so it should be a fairly easy process ;-P

I'll try to get everything shipped tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay ladies and gentlemen, we're done 

I shipped the bulk yesterday and have the rest packaged up to go out today. I will send out tracking numbers some time this evening via PMs.

I ended up with exactly the right # of drivers on all but the #0 Square Recess which I had a couple of extras. I double counted all the orders but if I somehow left one of those out of yours, just let me know and I'll drop it in the mail for you.

Thanks for making this happen!


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank You for making it happen.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you for doing this huge job for us.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

One last thing I forgot… You should have 1 ferrule for each driver in your package (I hope I counted right - let me know if you're missing any) and there are 4 different sizes. The chart below corresponds ferrule size to driver size. Be careful with the Large and X-Large. They look almost the same size but the hole is bigger on the XL and some of the shafts will only fit through the hole in the XL ferrule. I had to drill out one of my ferrules because I used the wrong size when I made drivers for the screwdriver swap so I speak from experience ;-)


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> Thanks for making this happen!
> 
> - HokieKen


You are welcome? LOL. Thanks for all of the hard work. If you ever make it to Plano, TX, send me a note. I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> You are welcome? LOL. Thanks for all of the hard work. If you ever make it to Plano, TX, send me a note. I ll buy you a beer.
> 
> - Lazyman


That's about a 1200 mile drive. I've been known to do more for free beer… ;-P


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Thanks Kenny!


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you Ken. What you have done is very much appreciated.

I'll go stand by the mail box now.

Andy


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Thank you Ken. What you have done is very much appreciated.
> 
> I ll go stand by the mail box now.
> 
> ...


Might not have to wait too long. I just sent the first batch out around 3pm yesterday and got a PM from NC this morning that he received them. Less than 18 hours from ship to delivery is pretty darned good even if it is the next state over.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Just a reminder that I'll be out of town all next week starting tomorrow. If there is a problem with your shipment, let me know but be aware that it will be week-after-next before I can do anything about it. I'll still be online, I just won't be shipping anything.

My wife dropped the last batch off at the post office for me this afternoon. I'll PM the tracking numbers to the rest of you sometime tonight.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Mine says it will be here tomorrow. I'll check everything when it arrives. ENJOY YOUR TRIP!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Ken. Should I have received a PM with tracking?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Thanks Ken. Should I have received a PM with tracking?
> 
> - Ocelot


You should have just now  I just sent out the last of the tracking #s (7:50pm EST) so if you didn't get one let me know!


----------



## jbee (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks Ken. Enjoy your vacation!!


----------



## Andrewski (Sep 22, 2013)

Got mine today. Exact count on all pieces.

Thank you again Ken and have a great, well deserved vacation.

Andy


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Missed this thread.. Snap


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

according to tracking. Arrived Roanoke, VA facility 9:00PM 22 Jul arrived destination facility 1:30 AM 24 July Boise,
ID. Should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Got mine in the mail yesterday. Wasn't thinking about how small some of those drivers would be. They're tiny. Especially next to a big PH#4 driver.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Some will be like pen turning, I suppose. I should receive mine today.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Got mine in the mail yesterday. Wasn t thinking about how small some of those drivers would be. They re tiny. Especially next to a big PH#4 driver.
> 
> - jmartel


Yeah, you could easily loose a few of them. Especially the PH0 and the #0 square driver. I put my smallest ones in a ziploc with a magnet until I can get some handles on em.



> Some will be like pen turning, I suppose. I should receive mine today.
> 
> - Ocelot


Yeah, that's probably about the right size for any of them that use the small ferrules.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Sadly I'm selling my house shortly, so I won't be able to turn handles for these for a bit. Hopefully I won't lose them.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes….they arrived in the mail…look so good..all are here. Thanks


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Mine arrived today with a hole in the box but miraculously all the shanks were there.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Sadly I m selling my house shortly, so I won t be able to turn handles for these for a bit. Hopefully I won t lose them.
> 
> - jmartel


Mine will probably be on the "when time permits" project list for quite a while. Luckily, I scored a set of the swap drivers from ComboProf so at least I have good users in the meantime 



> Mine arrived today with a hole in the box but miraculously all the shanks were there.
> 
> - Combo Prof


Glad they all made it safe and sound!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I received an extra Sr#1. But I'm short 5 or 6 ferrules. I haven't had time to figure out which. I may want to use copper on some anyway, but if there are extra ferrules somewhere…


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I received an extra Sr#1. But I m short 5 or 6 ferrules. I haven t had time to figure out which. I may want to use copper on some anyway, but if there are extra ferrules somewhere…
> 
> - Ocelot


Well crap… That means some1 is probably short a sr1. Just hang onto it for now. If someone comes up short, I'll let you know.

The ferrules tend to "nest" sometimes. So double check that there aren't some inside of others. PM me any that you're missing. I have a few left of each size (except small).


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I can offer up my ferrules if anyone needs some. I was going to use copper tubing.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Oops. Extra is Sr0
I checked for nesting, but I'll check again 
Missing ferrules are…
1 small 
3 medium
1 large 
+ 1 small for extra Sr0

If someone is missing Sr0, I will mail it to them.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Jmartel, they are pretty nice ferrules if you take a look at them. But if you are sure you won't use them, I would be glad to receive 2 small, 3 medium and 1 large. Then if anyone is short Sr0 i can send driver and ferrule together. Pm if you want my address.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Sure, they are pretty nice, but I prefer the look of copper myself. PM me your address and I'll see what I have.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I have extra ferrules I can send if you don't have those sizes or want to keep them jmartel. I can mail them out next week.

Everybody that ordered SR0 take a look and make sure you got it. If not, Ocelot has it.

Paul, just let me know what you get from jmartel and what you still need. I'll make sure you get squared away. Sorry for the screw up! Not sure how I could have miscounted that badly.


----------



## zwwizard (Mar 30, 2008)

I got mine Monday, looks good. Now just find time to make some handels for them.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I was guessing that maybe I got somebody else's bag of ferrules and they got mine. No big deal in any case.

jmartel: I'll wait til Ken gets home. I'm not in any hurry.

I was originally thinking copper, but seeing the ferrules that were shipped, I'm thinking now I'll probably use them.


----------



## jbee (Jun 30, 2016)

Received my drivers yesterday. All present and accounted for.

Now, just need to figure out how to make handles with no lathe or drill press.
Maybe buddy up to a friend with a lathe or


> ?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Buy a garage sale shovel and cut the handle into segments. Drill, file, sand. YMMV. ;-)


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> Received my drivers yesterday. All present and accounted for.
> 
> Now, just need to figure out how to make handles with no lathe or drill press.
> Maybe buddy up to a friend with a lathe or
> ...


Look at some of the screwdriver swap projects, like Combo Prof's. There were some great handles made without a lathe. Grab a rasp and a spokeshave and make some chips and shavings!


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Drill it:


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

> Received my drivers yesterday. All present and accounted for.
> 
> Now, just need to figure out how to make handles with no lathe or drill press.
> Maybe buddy up to a friend with a lathe or
> ...


You could always make a pole lathe.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

> Now, just need to figure out how to make handles with no lathe or drill press.
> Maybe buddy up to a friend with a lathe or
> 
> 
> ...


I have been following this closely. Great deal! jbee, if you would like I can send info on how I made mine for the swap. Square with a taper. Requires a LOT of filing for the ferrells.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> Now, just need to figure out how to make handles with no lathe or drill press.
> Maybe buddy up to a friend with a lathe or
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't participate in the swap , but here's a set I made without a lathe using hexagonal handles.










I think the most difficult part without a drill press would be to the the holes for the shafts to be straight and square. There's lots of possibilities for shaping the handles that don't require turning.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

As for working without a lathe…

I have a set of Iwasaki files. (Bought from Woodcraft, but Lee Valley and others also carry them). It really doesn't take much time to take a square stick and make it octagonal. Of course, you could do that with a table saw or band saw to make a long octagonal stick. Then cut to length and start with the files. Also the Shinto saw rasp is pretty cheap and a great tool to take off wood quickly. You can pick one up for $17 or less on Amazon. Search for "Saw File L" or ""Saw File S" for the cheapest sellers.

As another poster said, making the ferrules fit snugly would be the toughest task.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

If you have a router table, it is pretty easy to make a square blank round with a round-over bit. Even though I bought a small lathe last year, sometimes this approach is faster. Start with a perfectly square blank and use a round-over bit with radius of half the width (1" square-1/2" round-over). As long as you leave the ends of the blank square and have the height set right, you will get an almost perfectly round dowel (after you cut off the square ends). You can obviously just round the corners and leave flat areas to prevent rolling. You could use a chamfer bit in a similar way to get an octagonal handle or combination of round-over and chamfer bits to get both flat and round surfaces. Cove bits could also be used add an interesting detail. The options are nearly endless.

Belt, disk and drum sanders are pretty handy for shaping as well, or even just a piece of 80 grit sandpaper on your bench.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

JayT, that is a beautiful set!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Thank you. I'm doing three sets in different wood combinations.. Two will be Christmas presents for my father and brother, with me keeping the third. As soon as I've got presentation boxes done, I'll get a project post up.


----------



## jbee (Jun 30, 2016)

What I like about Lumberjocks is the amount of good information, methods, and advice everyone shares.

I did look at the sets from the Swap and others posted. Really some nice sets in all sorts of shapes - square, round, hexagonal, octagonal, and variations of each shape.

I suppose the biggest challenge other than seating the drives and the fit of the ferrules will be consistency and uniformity of the handles. Getting two handles of the same size to be the same may be harder to do than when scaling the size up or down.

*Ocelot* - I had not thought of using a shovel handle, certainly a possibility.
- Files and rasps would certainly shape a handle.

*HokieKen* - ComboProf used a drill press to turn his handles. I plan to add a spokeshave to my tool inventory for another project. Thanks for the encouragement.

*waho6o9* - Have you used this setup? What are the little antennas on the supports.

*jmartel* - I would consider a pole lathe. I have a larger project in mind that requires turning too? Do you have any experience with one? Can you get smooth turnings from one? How tiring is it? I have looked at Popular Woodworking's article for Roy Underhill's spring pole lathe.

*jeffswildwood* - A nice set of scewdrivers. I would have to do it all by hand since I do not have a router either.

*jayt* - A nice set. I could do that.

*Lazyman* - I do not have a router either. Maybe I could make a sander with me cheap drill.

I should probably work on a design that I like then try a couple of methods to obtain that design.

Did anyone "engrave" or ink anything on the handles?

I look forward to more ideas and will also let you know what I decide. I do know I should have oredered differently if I am to use these as gifts. Hope we order again next year but it me be too early for me to hope that since I have only begun thinking about the ones I have.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Clieb did an ink transfer of his recipients logo - super cool. Someone else did inlays of flat and phillips symbols on the ends of the drivers but I don't recall who and I didn't see it in the projects with the swap tag. Look back through the last few pages of the swap thread and you'll probably find it.

Here is a good tutorial from wkfinetools' James Thompson on making tapered octagonal handles without a lathe.


----------



## jbee (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks Kenny. I did see Clieb's ink transfer. I'll look for the inlays.

I have thought I might ask the trophy shop here about laser engraving. Of course, that is hiring out some work instead of me doing it.

And thanks for the link to James Thompson's tutorial. There is plenty of other reading material there too!


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

The inlays were on Mark Kornell's swap entry that went to Ripthorn










Thinking I'm going to do a small logo on the screwdrivers for my family. Bought a small laser engraver and have been playing with it a bit over the past week. Talked to the trophy shop a while back about making some engraved medallions I could add to projects. He was more than willing to do them, but then read MadMark's review of an engraver he bought and ended up buying one of my own. I went a different route than Mark did with a smaller unit that only set me back $60.

For about the same cost as what the trophy shop would have charged, I can now do engraving whenever I want and be able to customize as needed. It should do just fine for smaller projects and making medallions to inlay into larger ones.


----------



## jbee (Jun 30, 2016)

The inlays are nice. Thanks for finding them for me JayT.

I had read the laser review but had forgotten about it. The small unit would serve my purposes too. Keep us posted on how it works for you.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey all, back from vacation… sigh

Back to the shop too though  Back to trying to get everyone's orders rectified too.

AFAIK, I owe:
Ocelot - 1 Small, 3 Medium and 1 Large Ferrule (plus an extra small for your "free" SR0 if there's enough)
Snowbeast - 2 Large Ferrules

Also, DaveHuber's package got in a Gorilla cage somewhere in the postal system and only 6/12 drivers and 4/12 ferrules made it to him :-( I should be able to cover his ferrules but I don't have any extra drivers. When I find out which ones he's missing, I'll post a list. If anyone over-ordered on any phillips or straight drivers, I'd like to do my best to round up the ones he's missing and get them to him. I may be able to recoup some cost from postal insurance but Grace won't be able to make any drivers without the bulk purchase.

I haven't heard of any other problems with anyone's orders (or if I did, I forgot in my vacation haze) so please let me know if there is anything else I need to address. I think everyone should have received their order by now. So please take a minute and check it, I'd like to make sure everyone's happy and rectify everything to the best of my ability this week. I know my Canadian friends haven't got theirs yet but if you're in the US and haven't gotten yours, let me know so I can keep an eye on the tracking.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay, we need a PH0, SW12 and SW14 for Dave's mangled order. If you have any of those to spare, let me know. Dave is glad to cover the cost of the drivers and shipping to him. I've got extras of the other sizes he lost and all the ferrules he is lacking that I'll send to him.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Mine came last Monday got home yesterday. Everything there Didn't get any extras of what you need. i was pleasantly surprise by the grind on the straight blades. That tip grind adds an extra touch you don't usually see and make a lot better grip on the screw head. Now I have to decide what to do for handles. Originally I was going to turn them, May go with square and rounded corners, hex or maybe some inlays. This is going to be fun.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Was playing with the laser engraver tonight.










It's got really good resolution. Here's a pic for perspective, the logo is only 3/16 high and wide.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

My wife's gonna kill you JayT. That is very cool! I can think of a bunch of uses for that. Can it engrave on unflat surfaces? Thinking about all the screwdrivers I have to make, it would be awesome if I could put a logo on them.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> Can it engrave on unflat surfaces?
> 
> - HokieKen


Not really. The laser has to be manually focused before starting. Any change in focal length, like from a curved surface, would negatively effect the accuracy and ability of the laser to heat the surface up enough to burn.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

HokieKen in your chats with Grace does individual drivers seem like something they are interested in adding to their website to sell?


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I like this JayT…Kenny, as you know I ordered like 70 shafts so Jay's post intrigued me as well. With that said, I plan to turn all of mine but if Jay is able to put a logo on 3/16th of an inch it has me thinking I will turn them then flatten one spot for a logo on the side. Benefit to the flat spot is it won't roll off the bench as well.

This is me thinking out loud. More thought into this to come. Thanks for posting your results Jay.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> HokieKen in your chats with Grace does individual drivers seem like something they are interested in adding to their website to sell?
> 
> - Notw


No indication of that. They will only make them for bulk purchase. Also, they only sell through distributors so you can't purchase anything directly from them. In the case of this order, they weren't even equipped to take a credit card or paypal. I had to actually mail a check.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> Can it engrave on unflat surfaces?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> ...


Would it be possible to engrave on the end of the handle or is the bed of the engraver such that you could not put a handle under it vertically?


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

The one I bought would not be able to be done vertically. The laser moves on one axis and the table on the other to get the full engraving. The units like in MadMark's review could with proper set up because the laser carriage itself moves on both axes on the exterior frame. One possibility I'm looking at is making some small 1/2in diameter medallions that could be set into the end in a hole drilled by a forstner bit. Going to pursue that further when I have some more time.

That was one of the big considerations before ordering, but I felt like the smaller one would do what I wanted at less than half the cost. If I get to doing quite a bit of engraving and need more capability, I'll upgrade at that time.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

That is cool, JayT.

If you hare a turned handle you might be able to run a logo long ways, instead of around, if the font wasn't too tall.

As for doing something on the top of the handle, you could do the logo on a plug, or a disk, and then inlay it after.

Both of those guesses are just straight from my bottom though, as I've never played around with one of these.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> If you have a turned handle you might be able to run a logo long ways, instead of around, if the font wasn t too tall.
> 
> - ToddJB


Maybe. Would depend on the height of the handle and how big of a logo. This engraver will only do about 1-1/2 inches square as the max size and the stock has to be less than 1in tall if it needs to go under the frame supporting the laser.

I did play around with making some small medallions that could be inlaid into a handle, either the side or the end. These are 3/8 diameter










From the left. Baltic Birch ply, yellow heart, cherry and maple, all 1/8 thick. The birch and especially the cherry came out good, the yellow heart and maple need a longer burn time.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Damnit! After seeing those medalions I really do think I need one. I've never, ever found myself in need of a medallion with a logo. But now I don't see how I've ever lived without them!

Honestly, I did go back and give it a second look. Price went up $25 dollars since you posted the link.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Make sure to change the warehouse. It's showing $86 from China and $66 from the US warehouse, so is only up about $6 from when I purchased.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

I actually really like that idea for your makers mark on anything you make. Just make your plug the exact size of a forstner bit, drill your hole knock in your plug. Done.

Cool stuff.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Too bad it doesn't do metal. An engraved brass medallion would look real nice as a maker's mark.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, jmart, that was my original request at the trophy shop. They couldn't do brass either, so this was the next best thing. I did brass medallions on the plane swap last year, but they looked obviously home-made and I wanted something a little nicer.

I could have contacted summerfi about the guy doing his saw nuts and spines, but wanted the flexibility of doing what I wanted, when I wanted. Turned out OK so far. This little thing is kind of fun.


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> Too bad it doesn t do metal. An engraved brass medallion would look real nice as a maker s mark.
> 
> - jmartel


This might work on brass with the right bit? 
http://www.gearbest.com/3d-printers--3d-printer-kits/pp_356128.html


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I actually really like that idea for your makers mark on anything you make. Just make your plug the exact size of a forstner bit, drill your hole knock in your plug. Done.
> 
> Cool stuff.
> 
> - ToddJB


I read your blog a while back on making your inlay thumb nuts. I was intending to shamelessly copy you but found something I liked that didn't require any work  This would be pretty sweet for making those nuts though if you had a need for them.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

That's why you're a wiser man than me, Kenny. Working smart, not hard. Those things were a stupid amount of work.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah but they sure are purrrdy. And you did all the work developing the method. All I have to do is piggy-back on your efforts  Unfortunately, the alternatives were some parts we scrapped out at work and were prototype parts so we won't be getting anymore. So, next time I need one, I'll still be copying you.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Went to West Penn Hardwoods in North Carolina today. What a place! I didn't know there could be that much wood under 1 roof. It was just a diversion on a trip with my in-laws so I didn't have room to buy much 'cause we were in their minivan. I did pick up some exotics to handle my drivers with though


----------



## BigTreeBC (Jun 21, 2016)

Picked up my drivers Thursday. All 58 accounted for.

I'd wanted to put nice rosewood handles on them, but thought twice about it once I remembered how expensive it was. Only stuff I could find locally was $55 a BF and it was ugly light looking stuff. I've got some paduk I might use, but I'm not sure. Maple or walnut would look nice to. Ugh, so many choices.

I'm going to make up some octagonal handles.

I really like the little medallions, I might have to finish tuning up the CNC so I can make some little ones in brass to fit in the end.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

All my hardware was accounted for. No extras unfortunately.

I plan to do pretty much all of mine in mesquite. It's local and I have a dealer from the forum.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I hate this forum. I was just going to turn some round handles out of walnut or maple nothing fancy. Now I don't know what to do. do I go with Padauk, Purpleheart, wlanut, maple, a combination, maybe square with rounded edges, hexagonal, Do I get a laser and etch them? I also have some 8/4 Bubinga that would look nice. Decisions, decisions. If this is done again given the quality of the blades I will need to get 2 more sets and make a set for my son and SIL.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't hate this forum. ;-)

I have in mind to make each family (slotted, philips, torx, square) in a different species, so that I can tell at a glance what I'm reaching for.

I have tons of cherry (tonnes for some of you), plenty of walnut, some jatoba (flooring), bloodwood, eastern red cedar (not likely for handles), a bit of mahogany, sassafras (which is promised to make porch benches, but maybe I can spare a little).

I was thinking
slotted : cherry
torx : mahogany
Philips : bloodwood
square : ??? (I only have 3 of these)

I wish I had some mesquite. I could buy some turning blank on ebay enough for 3 drivers.

-Paul


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

That's my plan as well Paul. I had planned to do Walnut for slotted, Cherry for Phillips, Maple for square and Oak for Torx. But once I got into West Penn's warehouse, I quickly decided to do Bocote, Bubinga, Paduak and Purpleheart (which I already had) instead. I figured it's something I'll use often and I rarely spring for exotics so, what the heck.

I will say that of the 2 sets of drivers I've made to date, I like the look and feel of the Cherry and Walnut handles the best. Oak looks nice but it's hard to get a good, smooth finish on the lathe (at least for me).

FWIW, I think the Walnut would like nice with the other 3 woods you've chosen.

Bruce - I really like handles turned on 3 axes. It gives an oblong shape that feels good in the hand but is also continuous and pleasing to the eye. I've never worked with Paduak or Bubinga before but I like the look and feel of the blanks I have. FWIW, I did some laminated blanks for one set of drivers and personally, didn't much care for the look. Everybody else seemed to love them but I think I prefer a solid blank.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks like I may move so as to be 2.5 hours from Grace tools.
If it happens (big if), then I'll arrange something.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Okay all, I'm shipping out the last of the IOU stuff today. Sorry I haven't before now but I wanted to be sure that everyone was covered. I have stuff going to DaveHuber, Ocelot, and Snowbeast. Haven't heard from anyone else so that should wrap it up. I don't have any extra drivers and I'm out of ferrules in S, M, L. Do still have a few XL if anyone came up short on those. After today, I'll consider everyone happy and my work done. So speak now or forever hold your peace…


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank You!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

By the way, Ken, I really like your 3-axes turned handles. I have no idea how to do that. I'll try to look it up sometime.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

It's not hard once you figure it out Paul. Hardest part is getting it symmetric but sandpaper can go a long way toward prettying it up. There is good info available online that explains it better than I can but just let me know if you have any questions. I may do a blog on it next time I do it.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Ken
I see what you mean about the laminated handles. I may have to look into and try that 3 axis turning.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I think everyone's hooked up and happy now! I know a lot of you will be handling these drivers in the near future and hope you will all post your finished drivers in your projects. I was thinking we should have a tag that we all use for projects we post with these drivers so the rest of us can easily find them.

So, when you post projects with these drivers, please add the tag: *grace usa drivers*

Also, it would be nice if you pop into this thread and post a link to your project so the rest of us know there's a new one available ;-)


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

From the earlier Grace shaft purchase, not this one, but thought maybe some people would like to see what was done with the shanks.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Finally got the time to make handles for the shafts I bought. I used Bubinga for the straight blades, Padauk for the Phillips, and Sapele for the Square drives. Garce makes some high quality screwdriver shafts. I will participate in another purchase if somebody decides to do it again/


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice! 
I haven't gotten around to making mine yet. Can't quite decide what style of handles to make.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice work on those Bruce. I still haven't found the time to handle mine either. But I got a new midi lathe for Christmas that's just begging to be broke in 

I'd like for all of the projects that use the shafts from this purchase to show up in a single search. So if you post a project, please tag it with *grace usa drivers* and if you've already posted yours, please add the tag if you didn't already. When we get a handful posted, I'll send a link to all of the tagged projects to Dan at Grace so he can see what you guys did with his tools.

Here are the projects that show up with the tag as of now


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I just happened to work with some of these shafts recently. Still have some additional sets left too. I'm saving one for myself if I ever get the chance to make a set for myself that is.  I ordered like 10 sets though. Very nice Hardware for sure.


----------



## jenkins (Mar 10, 2015)

If these ever get ordered again…....


----------

